# Goat milk Vanilla coffee creamer??



## proudpk89 (Dec 4, 2013)

This year I got a creamer separator for my birthday,  so now that I can easily get cream I want to use this as coffee creamer. Does anyone have any recipes on how to make vanilla creamer out of goats cream? Thanks!!!


----------



## sbhministry (Oct 12, 2012)

We use the following recipe. I know it's not goat's milk but you might be Allbee to adapt it. 

1 can of condensed milk 14oz. 
14 oz of milk 
2 tsps of vanilla (we use a bit more)

Mix all together in a jar. Refrigerate. Enjoy with your coffee.


----------



## sbhministry (Oct 12, 2012)

Sorry. Spell ck changed able to....lol


----------



## proudpk89 (Dec 4, 2013)

thanks! I will have to give it a try!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

This is an awesome idea! Please let me know how this works out!


----------



## proudpk89 (Dec 4, 2013)

Will do!


----------



## Casa_la_Palma (Oct 15, 2013)

I'm curious how much cream you get


----------



## Capricornacres (Jan 11, 2014)

I want a cream separator! Is your electrical or manual? Would you mind sharing some info on it


----------

